# Basic Officer Physical Fitness



## carld2002 (12 Jul 2008)

Forgive me if this is posted in the wrong section. I looked around and it seemed to belong in quite a few sections but this seemed the most relevant (and frequently posted in). Mods are welcome to move it  if necessary.

This year, I have been selected to attend RMC and I am very excited to be doing so. I have been working hard to prepare but one thing stands out: I am not up the the RMC physical standard. Not that I haven't been working at it. I started a program of exercise and better eating six months ago and it has certainly shown results.

I have been running every night and going to the gym twice a week. I have lost 24 pounds and have greatly increased my physical fitness test performance.

Where I am now:

Before, I could barely do five real pushups and now I can comfortably do 10-15 (20 if I push myself)

Before I could run the 2.4KM in thirteen minutes, now I can do it in just over nine. 

I could barely run two kilometres before, now I can run four (and much faster too)

I could barely do ten sit ups when I started. Now I can do about 30.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So as I understand, I either meet or exceed Canadian forces minimums but not RMC minimums.

Is this good enough to be entering basic officer training with or am I in trouble?

When does the first RMC physical fitness test occur? Is it basically the first day you get there or will it be a few weeks into the course?

I only have three weeks left until I go. Anything that I can do to improve that I am not allready doing?


----------



## RubberTree (12 Jul 2008)

Are you going to basic this summer? If so, by  the end of it you'll be able to pass the RMC fitness. Just don't be a slacker...put some effort into the PT in St. Jean .
You've definately got yourself off to a good start though, 24 lbs is nothing to laugh at. Keep up the hard work and you'll be fine.


----------



## carld2002 (12 Jul 2008)

Thanks

I'm going to basic officer in three weeks. They are skipping basic this year. (I assume that i am doing it next year)


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Jul 2008)

When I went through, the first RMCPTT (RMC PtTTest) was in the first month (during FYOP (First Year Orientation Program)).  It's a minimum of 29 push ups, 35 sit ups, 9.5 on the shuttle run, some standing long jump and agility run (can't remember the mins for the last 2).  You get points for each event and you need a min of 250 points to pass.  Getting the bare minimum in every event won't get you the 250 points required to pass.  That means you may pass all the events but still fail the test.  If you get 250 points but fail an event is also considered a fail.  PT staff in Kingston (I assume St-Jean as well) are very strict on the way you do your events, especially push ups and sit ups.  They will not count some (or many) if you don't do it to standard.  Getting the bare minimum won't make you look very good to your squadron commander.  Aim for at least 350 points (out of a possible 500 points). 

RubberTree:  I don't agree that basic will get you there for the RMCPTT.  The RMCPTT is somewhat different than the Express test.  I actually got out of shape going onto BOTC 1 and BOTC 2 (now IAP/BOTP I believe).  You never practice standing long jump or agility run nor do you do any exercice to improve it.  Basic is very much oriented on running and push ups.

Max


----------



## Bane (12 Jul 2008)

carld2002 said:
			
		

> Before I could run the 2.4KM in thirteen minutes, now I can do it in just over nine.
> 
> I could barely run two kilometres before, now I can run four (and much faster too)



First off, I wish you the best of luck with your rapidly improving fitness and with bright future as an officer candidate. However, a person that can run 1.5 miles in 9min should be able to easily run far far more than 4km.  Perhaps there is some error here.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jul 2008)

This is the first time I have heard of a different standard of Physical Fitness Testing for officers, than for the rest of the CF.  Perhaps you should research the many other topics that relate solely on Physical Fitness Standards.


----------



## carld2002 (12 Jul 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This is the first time I have heard of a different standard of Physical Fitness Testing for officers, than for the rest of the CF.  Perhaps you should research the many other topics that relate solely on Physical Fitness Standards.



Thank you very much for unlocking this.

I guess the general question that I am asking is will I be expected to meet the standard the day I get there or will I have time to work at it?

I understand this is the way with basic training but I am wondering if it changes for basic officer training.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jul 2008)

What are you doing right now?  ..........At this very moment.


----------



## Shamrock (12 Jul 2008)

Obviously, you will be expected to meet the standard the day you get there -- otherwise, it wouldn't be a standard.  Should you fail to meet the standard, you will find yourself doing remedial PT under guidance until such a time as you meet the standard.  Should you fail to meet the standard before you graduate, you will not receive an RMC degree.


----------



## carld2002 (12 Jul 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What are you doing right now?  ..........At this very moment.



On my computer in between breaks of cleaning my house.




			
				Shamrock said:
			
		

> Obviously, you will be expected to meet the standard the day you get there -- otherwise, it wouldn't be a standard.  Should you fail to meet the standard, you will find yourself doing remedial PT under guidance until such a time as you do.  Should you fail to meet the standard before you graduate, you will not receive an RMC degree.



So I will likely be tested my first day though?


----------



## jacksparrow (13 Jul 2008)

First off I just want to say I know I can do better than  I did today, but I didn't have breakfast before I went out and I didn't sprint either. From my front door to the 2nd stop sign along the path behind my subdivision brought me to 2.67km and I did this in 22.01 minutes and the time was the same back.

To archieve the 2.4km for my age group ( 35 and over ) in regulated time, how much do I have to bring the time down?

Like I said above, the run was done on an empty stomach. I am going to try this agin on Tuesday evening 2hrs after dinner. Now that I have mapped out a route, it should be a lot better next time. Also what breathing techniques do you lot use?

Cheers


----------



## Shamrock (13 Jul 2008)

carld2002 said:
			
		

> So I will likely be tested my first day though?



Can't say, but if you're only concerned about meeting the standard when you're being tested, might I recommend another career?


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> ............, but I didn't have breakfast before I went out and .............



Usually one doesn't have breakfast before 0530 hrs and morning PT.


carld2002 and jacksparrow

You don't procrastinate.  You train.  If you can surpass the required standards you are doing well.  The more you achieve and further you train to reach more than the "Standards", the easier it will be for you.  If you only strive to meet the "Standard", it will be a "hard ride" and one that, on a bad day, could lead to you failing.


----------



## carld2002 (13 Jul 2008)

I guess I am being misunderstood

Yes, I plan to eventually more than surpass the standard. 

Right now, I am just worried about being kicked out.

I can't surpass the standard until I can meet it. 

Right now, I can surpass the standard for canadian forces fitness tests but not the rmc test. I want to be sure that I will be able to at least pass my first test. After that, I plan to heep up the hard work so that subsequent tests seem easy.


----------



## Shamrock (13 Jul 2008)

RMC Physical Performance Test

Where is the problem?  

You have until you sign on the dotted line to achieve that standard.  If you have already signed on the dotted line and you cannot meet this standard then there is a problem, regardless of having being tested for your fitness or not.  Knowing if you meet or exceed the standards before test date is a fairly simple task -- you set up a mock-up and test yourself.  It's an integrity test... and if, come testing day, you fail the PT test, you fail your integrity test, too.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2008)

:


Do we really have to carry on with this much more?  Do we literally have to hold people's hands to get them to become members of the CF?  Do we really have to spoon feed everyone who has the same question that has been answered several hundred times before, just because they feel somehow that they are special or different from all who have gone on before them?  

Do we even have to answer those questions, because we all really know the answers?

 :


----------

